# Is my tank overstocked. always an ammonia reading



## Exodon_Tetra

I have a 60 gallon. I have an aquaclear 110 HOB x 2. Yes I have two in a 60 gallon. Also I have a fluval internal filter rated for a 55 gallon tank and an undergravel filters with powerheads.

Was wondering, my ammonia reading is high and my nitrite readings go from 0 to .25, depending on the day I test it. It seems the tank is not established and the tank has been set up over a year ago.

Was wondering, why I am getting such crazy readings. Is my tank overstocked? I added a lot of filteration to the tank as you can see.


----------



## Tensa

post your fish stocking along with size of fish. how often do you do water changes? do you use a water conditioner when you change water? also do you ever clean the filter media? if you clean your filter media what water do you use. for example do you use tank water or water from the faucet? also what are the nitrates at?


----------



## Exodon_Tetra

I also have an 110 and 55 gallon tank and I had those for years and they never caused me trouble about ammonia problems. Yes, I do use a water conditioner and I do rinse the media out with the old aquarium water. I dont have a nitrate test kit.

Was wondering, I always thought that nitrite suppose to be there until the ammoina is gone. But my ntirite readings are gone one day and comes back in another day. My ammonia is always there still.


----------



## Tensa

i posted a few other questions in the first post answering them will help us help you out a little more. i suggest not cleaning the media until things are under control as well you may be losing the bacteria from over cleaning. and when you have what would be considered a mini cycle you could see ammonia and no nitrites or low nitrites or a mixture of the two. depends on the size of the bacteria colonies.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Most water conditioners just break the chloramine bond. This leaves a trace amount of ammonia that is broken down by your bio-filter. Maybe your testing during the time your trace amounts of ammonia is present. Try novaqua next time as a conditioner and see if your ammonia goes to 0.


----------

